# Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...



## Freder (9. September 2010)

Hallo alle.

Tja, wie im Titel schon steht, werde ich wohl Ende Oktober das erste Mal in den Niederlanden versuchen einen Fisch zu fangen.

Genauer gesagt wird das in Andijk am Ijsselmeer passieren.
Da ich meinen Angelschein noch nicht so lange besitze habe ich bisher nur ein paar mal an Forellenteichen geangelt.
Dort habe ich folgende Rute und Rolle benutzt:
Rute: Shimano Catana BX 240 M; 10-30gr
Rolle: Spro Melissa 2000 FA

Bin damit sehr zufrieden, da die Kombination recht leicht ist und sich prima handhaben lässt.

Jetzt bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob das auch für die Polder oder sogar fürs Ijsselmeer reicht?
Für welche Köderart (Kunstköder) und bis zu welcher Größe kann ich die Rute nutzen? Ich würde schon gerne mit Spinnern, Twistern, Wobblern angeln, gerne aber auch mal nen Gummifisch versuchen und auf nen Zander hoffen. 

Was ist zur Rolle zu sagen? Hält die auch mal nen größeren Fisch aus?

Wäre prima, wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet. ich möchte nicht gerne erst da oben merken, dass meine Ausrüstung für die Ansprüche nicht taugt.

Solltet ihr noch ein paar Tipps haben, gerne her damit.
Ich werde mich vorher ja noch mit Schnur, Köder, usw. ausstatten müssen und bin da für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Freder


----------



## Udo561 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Hi,
na ja , die Kombi reicht aus um leichtes Spinnfischen zu betreiben.
Für Barsch reicht das allemal , aber in den Poldern ist immer mit größeren hechten zu rechnen , da würde ich persönlich schon ne etwas kräftigere Rute bevorzugen.
Wenn du an den Poldern angelst ist ein Stahlvorfach Pflicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kark (9. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Die Hechte in Poldern sind nicht so kampfstark. Das macht deine Combo auf jeden Fall mit. 
Zu den Ködern die du verwenden möchtest: Orientier dich zunächst an dem Wurfgewicht deiner Rute. In deinem Fall kannst du Köder bis ca. 30g gut werfen. Bei vielen Ruten stimmt diese Angabe aber häufig nicht. Es kann sein, dass die Rute mit 30g schon an der Belastungsgrenze ist oder das man auch locker ca. 50g werfen könnte. Das merkst du aber beim Werfen..ob da noch was geht oder das die Grenze erreicht ist.
Die Rolle sollte alle Raubfische die so in den gewöhnlichen Poldern rumschwimmen gut wegstecken. 
Zum Ijsselmeer kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... aber in der Regel sollte es auch kein Problem die hiesigen Raubfische damit schadenfrei auszudrillen |rolleyes

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Freder (10. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Jetzt weiß ich ja zumindest, dass meine Ausrüstung nicht ganz so verkehrt ist.
Vielleicht komme ich ja günstig an eine 2,40m Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht 20 - 60gr.
Das sollte dann ja ausreichend sein.
Mal schauen, was ich da so finde.


----------



## Graphy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Hallo,

ich war letzte Woche auch da oben bei Medemblik, also mein Tip  aufjeden Fall ein Boot  mieten, sonst ist es etwas schwerer passende Angelstellen zu finden, und es gibt dort sehr viel Wasser (Polder)


----------



## Freder (14. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Graphy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war letzte Woche auch da oben bei Medemblik, also mein Tip  aufjeden Fall ein Boot  mieten, sonst ist es etwas schwerer passende Angelstellen zu finden, und es gibt dort sehr viel Wasser (Polder)



Tja, das mit dem Boot hatten wir auch schon überlegt.

Das Problem ist, dass noch niemand von uns in Holland geangelt hat. Auch kennen wir uns da oben kaum aus, was das Mieten von Booten angeht oder auch nur, wo ich meinen Vispas dort vor Ort herbekomme.
Ich war natürlich schon auf der Seite http://angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/ und habe dort auch schon viele Infos gefunden, aber wo ich das speziell in Andijk und Umgebung alles herbekomme, steht da logischerweise auch nicht.
Leider werden wir auch erst relativ spät am Freitag abend dort ankommen und so keine Gelegenheit mehr haben dann etwas zu organisieren. 
Mal schauen, ob wir es schaffen am Samstag dann den Vispas zu besorgen und noch nen Bootsverleih finden, der uns ein oder zwei "poldertaugliche" Boote anvertraut. 

Wenn nicht, dann geht es auch ohne Boot. Hauptsache ein paar Gummifische und Wobbler baden und Spaß haben! Ob wir was fangen wird dann schnell zur Nebensache. |supergri


----------



## Graphy (15. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Den VisPas  holste dir am besten schon hier in Deutschland, dann kannste direkt ans Wasser.


----------



## Freder (16. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Gute Idee nur wo bekomme ich den in Deutschland? Die Adressen auf der Internetseite von oben sind zwar in NRW aber doch noch recht weit von uns weg. Das lohnt sich nicht da vorher hinzufahren.
Online habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden und auch der Kollege "Google" wirft nicht wirklich etwas Vernünftiges raus.


----------



## Graphy (18. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Eigentlich bekommst du bei jedem kleineren Angelgeschäft den VisPas  so ist es zumindestens bei uns in der Ecke  nähe  Mönchengladbach.


----------



## Freder (18. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Na dann frage ich bei uns mal nach. Die Angelläden hier wissen ja vielleicht Rat.
Danke schon mal.#6


----------



## Dulacre (19. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



> Die Hechte in Poldern sind nicht so kampfstark. Das macht deine Combo auf jeden Fall mit.


Wie willst du das bewerten, wenn du nicht weißt was für eine Schnur er drauf hat? Mit dünne Schnüre ist bei Hechten ganz schnell sense. Ich würd ja geflochtene Schnur empfehlen, aber an Poldern wird die sehr schnell rau.


----------



## Udo561 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Dulacre schrieb:


> Ich würd ja geflochtene Schnur empfehlen, aber an Poldern wird die sehr schnell rau.



;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dulacre (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Ja beim Spinnfischen ist es oft von Vorteil wenn sich schnur nicht dehnt. Geflochte Schnur dehnt sich nicht. Problem ist bei Poldern oft das die Schnur an denen lang schleift. Wenn man sich nach einem Angeltag dann die Schnur ansieht, stellt man oft fest das sie nicht mehr ganz glatt ist sondern ganz kleine fäden raus gucken; sie also rau ist. Jedenfalls auf den ersten 10 metern. 

Warum geflochtene? Sie erleichtert die Köderführung, das erkennen eines zaghaften bisses und gibt beim anhieb nicht nach.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Dulacre schrieb:


> ..., stellt man oft fest das sie nicht mehr ganz glatt ist sondern ganz kleine fäden raus gucken; sie also rau ist. *Jedenfalls auf den ersten 10 metern.
> *
> ...



Ich bin ja bei Dir (vom Denken pro geflochtene Schnur) - deshalb. nach dem Angeln einfach diese 10 Meter abschneiden, Montage neu dran knüppern und weiter geht`s - wahere`s your problem ??

Petri und veel plezier daar in de polders :m

Eddy


----------



## Dulacre (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Grundsätzlich kein Problem. Nur das geflochtene Schnur 20€ auf 100m kostet. Jedenfalls da wo ich se kaufe...


----------



## Udo561 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Hi,
ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei :q
Ich denke mal du redest von den Pfeilern im Wasser 
Bei Polder in in NL rede ich hiervon
http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&q...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDgQsAQwAw
Zudem bekommst du gute geflochtene für um die 10Euro/100 Meter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dulacre (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

^^ Ne ich meinte keine Pfeiler. Ich dachte an Steinschüttungen wie es sie am Ijsselmeer öfter mal gibt... Jedenfalls bezeichnen die angler dort diese häufig so. Sowas wie Buhnen halt ...

10€ für die schnur im Angelladen oder online. Unser laden möchte für einmal vollmachen (ca 130-150 meter) immer so um die 25€. Für ne 0,14er geflochtene... Wobei ne 0,10er sicher reichen würde glaube ich...


----------



## Elfchen_19 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Dulacre schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kein Problem. Nur das geflochtene Schnur 20€ auf 100m kostet. Jedenfalls da wo ich se kaufe...



Nun, dann muss ich ja annehmen, dass Dir die Sicherheit der geschuppten Freunde keinen Euro bis zwei/Session wert ist |kopfkrat?!

Wie Udo schon (richtig) sagte, einfach mal vergleichen - und lass uns doch einfach wieder on topic zurückkehren bitte - ich habe da immensen Wissensdurst, was die Polderangelei in NL betrifft :q.

Petri 

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Kark (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Dulacre schrieb:


> ^^ Ne ich meinte keine Pfeiler. Ich dachte an Steinschüttungen wie es sie am Ijsselmeer öfter mal gibt... Jedenfalls bezeichnen die angler dort diese häufig so. Sowas wie Buhnen halt ...



Also...Polder sind Entwässerungsgräben für z.B. Felder und wiesen die unter dem Meeresspiegel liegen. Wer irgendwelche Steinschüttungen als Polder bezeichnet hat entweder überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon er spricht oder bezeichnet Buhnenfelder als Häfen oder so |uhoh:

Polder sind sehr flach und so gut wie hindernislos...

Wenn ich jemanden Ruten und Rollen zum Hechtspinnfischen empfehle dann gehe ich davon aus, dass geflochtene Schnur verwendet wird. Obwohl an den schmalen Poldern häufig Bisse im absoluten Nahbereich kommen können wo die Dehnung der Mono Vorteile haben könnte. Ich benutze aber trotzdem geflochtene Schnur.


----------



## BallerNacken (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Desweiteren hat er gesagt, er ist Anfänger...und Anfängern empfehle ich persönlich immer ungerne eine geflochtene. Denn meistens wissen sie noch nicht, wie man richtig drillt. Und da ist eine starke Monofile einfach noch besser. Sie verzeiht mehr Fehler.

Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Dennoch würde ich das Gerät etwas verstärken. Wenn die da ein großer Hecht einsteigt und du dein Gerät nicht zu 100% unter Kontrolle hast, war es das sehr schnell. Dann würde ich (wenn Geldtechnisch möglich) eine etwas krätigere Rute und Rolle empfehlen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

lass dich nicht beirren dein Gerät langt voll aus ne geflochtene Schnur drauf von 10 kg Tragkraft Durchmesser v0,10.Ich fische ne Penn 10-30g fange damit Hechte von 125cm und 15 kg,kein Problem.Habe da ne Sargus drauf,hatte ich vergessen.
Du mußt vertrauen in dein Gerät haben das ist wichtig.Also lass dir nicht so ein Knüppel empfehlen.


----------



## Kark (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Auf einer Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30g eine Schnur mit einer *tatsächlichen Tragkraft von 10kg* zu verwenden ist mehr als fragwürdig...
In anbetracht der Rute reicht eine Schnur von tatsächlichen 5-6kg völlig aus.


----------



## Udo561 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Hi,
warum sollte man das Risiko eingehen einen Hecht durch Schnurbruch zu verlieren ?
Was hat das Wurfgewicht in dem Fall denn mit der Schnurstärke zu tun ?
Ich angele mit zwei verschiedenen Ruten auf Hecht , einmal mit einer 50-100 Gramm und dann mit einer 20-50 Gramm Rute , auf beiden Ruten habe ich die gleiche Schnur.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kark (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Bevor eine voll funktionsfähige 10kg Schnur reißt zerlegt es deine Rute in Einzelteile. Eine solche Rute kann  niemals einen Druck von 10kg aufbauen. Ansonsten hat man ja noch eine Bremse...die auch nur eine max. Bremskraft von wenigen Kilo hat...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Kark schrieb:


> Auf einer Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30g eine Schnur mit einer *tatsächlichen Tragkraft von 10kg* zu verwenden ist mehr als fragwürdig...
> In anbetracht der Rute reicht eine Schnur von tatsächlichen 5-6kg völlig aus.


 


 Wieviele Hechte über 10 Kg hast du schon gehabt?
Ich muß Udo Recht geben,ich möchte keinen Hecht verlieren der meinen Köder noch im Maul hat wegen einer Schnur die zu wenig Tragkraft hat.
Und glaub mir meine Rute ist immer noch heil,es kommt natürlich auch auf die Rute an und wie die wie die Bremse eingestellt ist.Es soll auch Hechte geben die ins Kraut flüchten.


----------



## Kark (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Ja ne ist klar...was du hier schreibst ist schichtweg Blödsinn.

Zeig mir bitte die Rute mit 30g Wurfgewicht mit der man eine 10Kg Schnur durchreißen kann...und natürlich die passende Rolle deren Bremse 10Kg Bremskraft aufweist. |kopfkrat

Eine 10lbs Powerpro trägt ca. 6-7Kg. Ich und sehr viele andere erfahrene Angler benutzen diese Schnur auf Ruten mit 100g Wurfgewicht zum fischen mit großen Shads bis ca. 23cm. 

Um eine Tragkraft von echten 10kg zu habem ist eine 15lbs oder sogar 20lbs Powerpro notwendig. Solche Schnüre werden zum Jerken eingesetzt und nicht auf einem 30gr Stock...

Du bist nicht der einzige der Hechte über 10Kg gefangen hat...

Wir sollten diesen Punkt mal im Raubfischforum verlinken damit es hier nicht so aussieht als ob zwei Leute ihre Meinung vertreten....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Rute und Rolle hatte ich oben schon beschrieben.
Du hattest noch nie einen Hänger wonach beim X ten Versuch den Köder zu befreien die Schnur gerissen ist.
Also erzähl mir nicht das ich Blödsinn schreibe.
Sonst brauche ich bei jeden Hänger den ich nicht befreien kann ne neue Rute.


----------



## Kark (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Dann hast du mit Sicherheit die Schnur nicht über die Rute zerissen oder der Knoten etc war nicht in Ordnung...

So wie in der Zeichnung kannst du mit einer 30gr Rute keine 10Kg zerreissen!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Bei einen Hänger mit geflochtener Schnur haust du immer wieder an durch die geringe Dehnung der geflochtenen kann es sein das der Köder durch zurückschnellen sich wieder befreit (zu 60%).
Also lasse ich das alles über die Rute gehen ich halte sogar die Spule fest damit sich die Achse der Rolle keinen Schlag bekommt.
Und glaubemir meine Knoten halten.
Aber wenn du mal wieder auf einer Messe Bist dann lass dir mal 10kg an so eine gute Rute dranhängen und dann wirst du staunen.


----------



## Freder (22. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Ui, viel los hier mittlerweile.  Sehr schön!

Aber ruhig weiter. Auch aus hitzigen Diskussionen kann ich lernen und die interessanten Informationen bekommen.

Also eine geflochtene Schnur werde auf jeden Fall nutzen. Ich dachte da auch an ca. 9kg Tragkraft. 
Da ich ja nur diese eine Rute und Rolle besitze, bin ich eh gerade auf der Suche nach einer weiteren Kombi, die etwas stärker ist.
Auch da bin ich noch schwer auf der Suche. Sicher ist nur, dass ich eine Rute möchte die nicht länger als 240cm ist und eine Rolle aus Vollmetall. Das ganze dann noch relativ leicht und ich bin glücklich. :m

Da ich aber nicht unbedingt viel mehr als €100,-- für beides ausgeben möchte, ist die Auswahl, zumindest bei neuen Sachen, recht beschränkt. Ich schaue auch nach Gebrauchten, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.
Euch schon mal vielen Dank bis hier hin. Wenn ihr weitere Anregungen für mich habt, ich nehm sie gern... #6


----------



## Austi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Freder schrieb:


> Ui, viel los hier mittlerweile.  Sehr schön!
> 
> Aber ruhig weiter. Auch aus hitzigen Diskussionen kann ich lernen und die interessanten Informationen bekommen.
> 
> ...


 


Ich kann nur zur vorsicht bei gebrauchten ruten oder rollen raten. habe mit nem freund auf nem trödelmarkt ne rute gesehen und die begutachtet. sah einwandfrei aus. der verkäufer stimmte einem belastungstest zu. nach gut 4 kg zugkraft brach die spitze der 30-50 g rute durch. unterstelle dem verkäufer keinen betrug, aber oft reicht eine übele begegnung mit autotüren oder ähnlichem und sie hat einen schlag weg. das haben sicherlich schon einige erfahrene oder auch unerfahrene angler selbst erlebt, das die rute beim auswerfen oder im drill plötzlich bricht. obwohl der wiederstand nicht extrem groß war. also vorsicht bei gebraucht artikeln


----------



## Freder (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Sooo, nach ein bisschen Einkaufen habe ich nun meine Ausrüstung um folgendes erweitert:

Rute: Mitchell Elite Spin; 2,37m; 15-50 WG
Rollen: Abu Gracia Cardinal 704 lx und 802

Die Rute ist schon da und vom ersten Eindruck bin ich sehr begeistert. 
Die Rollen müssten diese Woche ankommen. Die 704 wird auf jeden Fall für die Polder reichen, die 802 habe ich dazu genommen, weil ich sie günstig bekommen konnte. Ich habe nicht viel dazu gefunden, ob ich auch die dort bedenkenlos einsetzen kann. 
Was meint ihr? Auch die 802 sollte doch dort genügen, oder?

Ein paar Wobbler und ne Kiste Kopytos haben sich auch meiner Sammlung hinzugefügt. 
Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie das wird. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Hi,
das Gerät reicht vollkommen aus.
Gutes (Raubfisch) Wetter ist Wind und nicht zu warm ;-))
Gummifisch läuft zur Zeit sehr gut  , ich hatte in den letzten Tagen die meisten Hechte auf Gummi gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jenskanne (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Hi,
kann mir einer von euch sagen, op es einen Angelladen in Medemblik oder umgebung gibt?
Wäre schön wenn ich eine Homepage oder Adresse bekomme.
Danke im voraus
Jens


----------



## Kark (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Ich weiss das es in dem Park De Vlietlanden einen kleinen Angelladen gibt. Da bekommt auch die nötigen Papiere für den Bereich.


----------



## jenskanne (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

hi,
weiß du oder ein anderer den zufällig die öffnungszeiten von da?
jens


----------



## Gosef (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

In Enkhuizen gibt es einen in der Einkaufstraße. Öffnungszeiten hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf, haben aber eine Mittagspause und Montags definitiv geschlossen |supergri


----------



## Schruppe (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

So, morgen geht´s los! Nach Nordholland an die Polder. #6
Ich gehöre auch zu dem "Fear-no-Fish"-Team |muahah:
des Tread-Erstellers & freue mich schon wie Bolle |bigeyes auf unseren Trip ins flache Land. 
Alle 4 Teilnehmer haben gewaltig ihre Ausrüstung aufgestockt & optimiert. :g Wir bleiben leider nur von Fr. - So., bräuchten aber min. 3 Wochen, um alle mittlerweile vorhandenen Köder auch mal ins Wasser zu bringen. 
Egal, wie erfolgreich der Ausflug auch wird, wir werden auf jeden Fall die meistens Köder baden!! :vik:

Sollten wir tatsächlich erfolgreich sein, müsst ihr hier alle eine Menge ertragen #a  !! 

So, Petri an Alle & ein schönes Wochenende!

HORRIDO,
Schruppe


----------



## Kark (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Na dann sage ich mal Petri!

Nach der Rückkehr ist ein ausführlicher Bericht Pflicht!!!!!#6


----------



## powermesh (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Graphy schrieb:


> Den VisPas holste dir am besten schon hier in Deutschland, dann kannste direkt ans Wasser.


wo bekomme ich den?fahre am 30.10.nach Aalsmeer bis 2.11.ein boot bekomme ich dort gratis u .einweisung von einem bekannten!


----------



## powermesh (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Gerät reicht vollkommen aus.
> Gutes (Raubfisch) Wetter ist Wind und nicht zu warm ;-))
> Gummifisch läuft zur Zeit sehr gut , ich hatte in den letzten Tagen die meisten Hechte auf Gummi gefangen.
> Gruß Udo


 beim ersten mal in NL (angeln)was beachten? Lieferant gibt mir sein boot und zeigt mir die gegend .aber er selbst hat schon lange nicht gefischt!


----------



## Udo561 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



powermesh schrieb:


> beim ersten mal in NL (angeln)was beachten? Lieferant gibt mir sein boot und zeigt mir die gegend .aber er selbst hat schon lange nicht gefischt!



Hi,
sofern das Boot schneller als 20 Km/h laufen kann benötigst du einen FS.
Ansonsten findest du hier alles was du wissen musst.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## powermesh (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sofern das Boot schneller als 20 Km/h laufen kann benötigst du einen FS.
> Ansonsten findest du hier alles was du wissen musst.
> http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
> Gruß Udo


 Danke!der eigentümer vom boot ist mitdabei !


----------



## Freder (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

So, zurück aus dem Norden!

Leider können wir keine Fangmeldung verkünden, da wir nur kurze Zeit überhaupt die Gelegenheit hatten, mal ein paar Köder ins Wasser zu werfen. 
Das Wetter am Samstag war wirklich schlecht, so dass wir im Park geblieben sind. Dort soll es aber kaum bis keine Raubfische geben! :c
Das deckt sich auch mit unseren Erfahrungen. Jede Menge Köder probiert an verschiedensten Stellen, aber nicht mal eine Rückenflosse war zu sehen.

Egal, Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem, die neue Ausrüstung konnte ausprobiert werden und das eine oder andere Bier hat dann für das Wetter entschädigt.
Nächstes Jahr wird es einen neuen Versuch geben. :m


----------



## Hyde (9. November 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*



> Dort soll es aber kaum bis keine Raubfische geben!


Hallo

wir waren zu viert vom 28.10 bis 1.11 an den Poldern in Nordholland( rund um Medemblik). Und es gibt definitiv Raubfische dort. Aber eher Masse statt Klasse. Der Meter war wieder nicht dabei. Ausbeute ca. 45 Hechte von 40cm bis 94cm und 3 schöne Zander. Schwimmen alle wieder#6

Was habt ihr denn für Köder ins Wasser geschmissen?



> kann mir einer von euch sagen, op es einen Angelladen in Medemblik oder umgebung gibt?


in Wervershoof gibts en Tiergeschäft mit recht gut sortierter Angelzubehörecke.
*Pet's Family de Moel Wervershoof* heißt das. Einfach mal googeln oder nach ner Windmühle ausschau halten


----------



## Freder (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

@Hyde:

Oh, natürlich gibt es dort in den Poldern Raubfische! Wenn ich den Leuten hier glauben darf, sogar jede Menge. 

Allerdings haben wir nicht in den Poldern gefischt, sondern haben innerhalb des Parks unsere Köder gewässert.
Da es so aussieht, als seinen die kleinen Kanäle im Park eben nicht mit den Poldern der Umgebeung verbunden, gibt es wohl dort auch kaum bis gar keine Raubfische mehr. Zumindest hat uns das ein ortsansässiger Angler erzählt.

An Köder haben wir alles geworfen, was die Kiste hergab:
Gummifische in allen Farben und Größen, Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker. Auch den ein oder anderen Jerk haben mal schwimmen lassen. |supergri

Fürs nächste Jahr holen wir uns schon im Vorfeld einen Vispas und werden mal ein Wochenende ausgucken, das mehr Aussischt auf angenehmes Wetter verspricht. 
Dann geht es raus auf die Polder.


----------



## Kark (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Verstehe nicht wieso ihr wegen des Wetters nicht in den Poldern der Region gefischt habt, aber im Park...

Ist doch irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich selbst.


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Schlechtes Wetter?? Gibts das beim Angeln??
Ihr hattet wohl nur falsche Kleidung!!
Kack Wetter hält mich nciht vom Angeln ab... und schon gar nicht, wenn ich nen Angelurlaub mache!
Wir waren dieses Jahr in Schweden und es hat fast nur geregnet..
War uns egal.. Was muss, das muss!!


----------



## Hyde (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

@Freder
achso das hatte ich dann falsch verstanden. In welchem Park seid ihr gewesen? Die Parks Vlietlanden und Zuiderzee haben nämlich alle Verbindung nach "draußen". Da waren wir vom Bungalow auch schon erfolgreich.

Hast dus schomal mit nem ollen toten Köfi versucht? Meiner Meinung immer noch der beste Köder dort.


----------



## Freder (10. November 2010)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

@Hyde:
Der Park heißt Het Grootslag.
Und nein, mit Köfi haben wir es nicht probiert.

@Kark:
Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Aufgrund des Wetters waren wir nur 2 Stunden am Wasser und haben dann abgebrochen. Hätten wir uns mit 4 Mann den Vispas geholt und dazu ein Boot gemietet, hätten wir ne Menge Kohle "ins Wasser geworfen".
Das wollten wir nicht.

@zanderzone:
Und ja, ich bin ein "Schönwetter-Angler" und habe auch nicht vor das zu ändern. Für mich gehört angenehmes Wetter einfach dazu. Bei Regen macht mir das Angeln keinen Spaß.


----------



## Angel_Christian (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal in den Niederlanden...*

Ich werde mir auch den VisPas besorgen für dieses Jahr. Bin mal gespannt was mir in unserem Nachbarland an den Haken geht. Wenn ich sehe was mein Kollege immer fängt dann wird es sich bestimmt lohnen.

Und ich werde bei jedem Wetter egal ob Regen, Schnee oder sonstwas fischen. Mache ich hier ja auch.
Stand dies Jahr in Norwegen fast eine Woche im Regen. . .


----------

